# Shout out for a white stud male mini poodle



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

The Poodle Variety stud issue is coming out next. It should be loaded. Since you are in Austalia, you can have a year of access to the full digital version for $10 if I recall. Two issues ago was a mini poodle issue with plenty of studs. 
Check there:
Poodle Variety


----------

